
Ask HN: What is your favorite cross-platform terminal emulator? - jdauriemma
I&#x27;ve been using Hyper for a while.  I love its general philosophy and its configuration style, but it falls short on some key features like scrollback and consistent unicode rendering.  I use macOS and Linux and prefer tools that can run on both environments using the same configuration files.  What are you using?  Do you like it?
======
theSealedTanker
suckeless tools gem 'st'

